# Audi TTS mk3 leather



## raay (Mar 11, 2014)

Hi all,

Just recently purchased a TTS mk3, can anyone recommend what product they use to look after their leather?

Thank you


----------



## Ben-S (Dec 24, 2016)

Have a look at http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=115681

Not using what is recommended in the first post currently but considering buying some.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

As above can't go wrong with liquid leather


----------

